# Emergency fixture with Switch



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have some emergency lights, they have the ballast and the emergency back up battery(ballast?). they are for some offices so they have to go with a switch. Im new on the site, they ran a 12/3 one is for a switch and the other hot is for the emergency well that's what im guessing. I think they don't work that way. any one knows exactly how to wire them? any help please


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's three wires on the ballast. One is for the normal switching to turn the lamps off. The other is for constant power, and if it is dead that triggers the emergency ballast to turn on one lamp.


----------

